# Cold smoking bbb



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2016)

Got some bbb cold smoking.  Its 9 degrees so i added a hotplate.  Keeping it in the high 40's.  Using my vertical and Todds expandable tube with corn cob pellets.













IMG_20160109_163725808_zpszyguepzb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 13, 2016



















IMG_20160113_201223176_zpspzgoa4t7.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 13, 2016



















IMG_20160113_201252200_zpsvi8snlij.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 13, 2016



















IMG_20160113_201258565_zps6xo3eaa4.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jan 13, 2016







Will post pics in the morning.  It will be 8 hours of smoke.


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 14, 2016)

I have some bbb curing in the fridge now. It is my first time making it so I hope it comes out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks great so far Adam!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2016)

Smokin! Will be looking forward to the final pics!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is after 8 hours.



Gonna go back in tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2016)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmm............. Smells good already!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be Back:







Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine still has at least 3 more days before I can smoke and I hope its warmer LOL Adam looks good so far.

Richie


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2016)

Har! Too cold for cold smoking? I know the problem.

I'm in, Adam.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2016)

I quit after 12 hours.    Gonna slice over the weekend.

More pics to follow.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2016)

Lookin awesome so far Adam !   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey Adam, Looking good  can't wait to see it sliced up

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's the sliced pics.





The color is off cause I used my phone.  It is red all through.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice !!  Looks great   I love that stuff   Lots of good eating there   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice !!  Looks great   I love that stuff   Lots of good eating there   :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary.  I love the marbling in this


----------



## lilricky (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2016)

lilricky said:


> Looks good



Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

That is one really pretty cut of meat,glad to see ya finely sliced it how long was it rested.

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> That is one really pretty cut of meat,glad to see ya finely sliced it how long was it rested.
> 
> Richie


Rested about 2 weeks. 

Thanks for the points


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks great Adam! How's it taste????


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Adam! How's it taste????


Havent tried it yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh Yeah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those are the Pics I've been waiting for!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMMmmmmm.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

